# For the arty



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mathew Snoddon" <msnoddon@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 06 Nov 2000 19:28:06 EST*
In reference to the artillery what is a BK?
Matt S
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Mon, 6 Nov 2000 20:37:09 -0700*
Battery Captain
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Mathew Snoddon" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 5:28 PM
Subject: For the arty
> In reference to the artillery what is a BK?
> 
> Matt S
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Mon, 6 Nov 2000 20:54:14 -0700*
They term it "BK", so it doesn‘t get confused with "BC" which is Battery
Commander
----- Original Message -----
From: "Mathew Snoddon" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 5:28 PM
Subject: For the arty
> In reference to the artillery what is a BK?
>
> Matt S
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mathew Snoddon" <msnoddon@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 06 Nov 2000 23:04:59 EST*
What‘s the difference in the two jobs?
Matt S
>
>They term it "BK", so it doesn‘t get confused with "BC" which is Battery
>Commander
>
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Capt.RW.Nairne,TFBH SO Comd,4212,0901" <mail816p@dnd.ca>* on *Tue, 7 Nov 2000 02:30:04 -0500 (EST)*
BC - Battery Commander.  The BC commands and controls the Battery.  Provides fire support advise to the Battle Group Commander.  
BK - Battle Captain.  2 i/c of the Battery.  Commands the Gun Area Gun Line and Echelon.  Main focus is the admin and logistical side of the Battery.
Cheers!
On Monday, November 06, 2000 at 11:04:59 PM, army@cipherlogic.on.ca wrote:
> What‘s the difference in the two jobs?
> 
> Matt S
> 
> >
> >They term it "BK", so it doesn‘t get confused with "BC" which is Battery
> >Commander
> >
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Capt.RW.Nairne,TFBH SO Comd,4212,0901" <mail816p@dnd.ca>* on *Tue, 7 Nov 2000 02:41:39 -0500 (EST)*
Oops!...BK...Battery Captain...been hanging out with the armour to much.  
On Tuesday, November 07, 2000 at 02:30:04 AM, army@cipherlogic.on.ca wrote:
> BC - Battery Commander.  The BC commands and controls the Battery.  Provides fire support advise to the Battle Group Commander.  
> 
> BK - Battle Captain.  2 i/c of the Battery.  Commands the Gun Area Gun Line and Echelon.  Main focus is the admin and logistical side of the Battery.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Tue, 7 Nov 2000 06:33:07 -0700*
You took the words right out of my mouth, Captain.
Ubique
M J MacFarlane
----- Original Message -----
From: "Capt.RW.Nairne,TFBH SO Comd,4212,0901" 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, November 07, 2000 12:30 AM
Subject: Re: For the arty
> BC - Battery Commander.  The BC commands and controls the Battery.
Provides fire support advise to the Battle Group Commander.
>
> BK - Battle Captain.  2 i/c of the Battery.  Commands the Gun Area Gun
Line and Echelon.  Main focus is the admin and logistical side of the
Battery.
>
> Cheers!
>
>
> On Monday, November 06, 2000 at 11:04:59 PM, army@cipherlogic.on.ca wrote:
>
> > What‘s the difference in the two jobs?
> >
> > Matt S
> >
> > >
> > >They term it "BK", so it doesn‘t get confused with "BC" which is
Battery
> > >Commander
> > >
> >
> >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
> >  http://profiles.msn.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
> >
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Tue, 7 Nov 2000 06:34:21 -0700*
I knew what you meant. I just looked at your definitions, not the titles lol
mac
----- Original Message -----
From: "Capt.RW.Nairne,TFBH SO Comd,4212,0901" 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, November 07, 2000 12:41 AM
Subject: Re: For the arty
> Oops!...BK...Battery Captain...been hanging out with the armour to much.
>
> On Tuesday, November 07, 2000 at 02:30:04 AM, army@cipherlogic.on.ca
wrote:
>
> > BC - Battery Commander.  The BC commands and controls the Battery.
Provides fire support advise to the Battle Group Commander.
> >
> > BK - Battle Captain.  2 i/c of the Battery.  Commands the Gun Area Gun
Line and Echelon.  Main focus is the admin and logistical side of the
Battery.
> >
> > Cheers!
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
> >
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Wed, 8 Nov 2000 08:40:19 -0700 *
BK is the Battery Captain - not to be confused with the Battery Commander
BC 
clear as mud?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

